# NY Weather



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

Sunday morring it was 51F out, 

now Wensday night it is 10F out with 8" of snow :bluebounc


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

The news said last night that Syracuse got 60" of snow for the month of December .


----------



## Pert Snow (Jan 5, 2009)

anyone know anything bout LI??? whats the deal i havent really got to use my equip yet im hoping for some BIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGg storms )


----------

